# Furnace Blows cold



## beez (Jan 30, 2011)

I have an 82 Carrier Weather Master SX that the pilot light is lit and furnace goes through its cycle, but I can't get the burners to ignite. Any suggestions or ideas why?


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 30, 2011)

beez said:


> I have an 82 Carrier Weather Master SX that the pilot light is lit and furnace goes through its cycle, but I can't get the burners to ignite. Any suggestions or ideas why?



So when you call for heat the pilot lites and it does not lite the main burner,
 is this right, and the pilot just keeps going. Take the burner cover off.
 Is your pilot burning good and blue? Is this Nat or LP gas? Do you have three
 wires going to your pilot? If it does have three wires it is what we call a warp
 switch pilot. There is a dimple in the metal under the pilot, make sure there 
 is no water in this dimple. Do you have the booklet that came with the furnace? With the burner cover off, try making it call for heat after the pilot has been burning for a few min. take a screw driver and tap the pilot gently
 and see if it fires. Make sure the pilot is clean. If you have that book turn the gas pressure for the pilot up as hi as it will go, not the burner just the pilot pressure. Get back with me.  Later Paul


----------



## beez (Jan 31, 2011)

So when you call for heat the pilot lites and it does not lite the main burner,
is this right, and the pilot just keeps going. --yes

Take the burner cover off.I did

Is your pilot burning good and blue? -- yes

Is this Nat or LP gas? Natural

Do you have three wires going to your pilot? I believe there are three, but there might be two and they are yellow and I can't look till tomorrow.  

If it does have three wires it is what we call a warp
switch pilot. There is a dimple in the metal under the pilot, make sure there 
is no water in this dimple.  Is it connected to the pilot fuse tube?

Do you have the booklet that came with the furnace? --No


With the burner cover off, try making it call for heat after the pilot has been burning for a few min. take a screw driver and tap the pilot gently
and see if it fires. Make sure the pilot is clean. If you have that book turn the gas pressure for the pilot up as hi as it will go, not the burner just the pilot pressure. Get back with me. Later Paul 

Is it important that it has to be shut off for five minutes before resetting? 

Thanks!  I'm not home cause its too cold ha!, but Ill look at it tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 31, 2011)

NO DIY SHOULD BE WORKING ON A GAS FURNIS! Good way to get killed.


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 31, 2011)

joecaption said:


> NO DIY SHOULD BE WORKING ON A GAS FURNIS! Good way to get killed.



FURNACE.....They should call a tech so they can be taken to the cleaners.
   Paul


----------

